# Solar Screens



## Bob Landry

Finished fitting the snap on solar screens today. I used Phifer solar screen Suntex 90 and EZ-Snap fasteners. Hopefully that's going to keep some of the summer heat out of the trailer.


----------



## cdawrld

That's not just a mod that's an upgrade there. Nice clean look.


----------



## Tourdfox

Looks like the same stuff i have on our house.looking out is just fine.Hard to see in and easy to see out.They also let in lots of light.Very pricey stuff here in Canada.Not sure about South


----------



## Sadie

This would look great on our 300BR and here in the south anything to reduce the sun and still see out is a plus. Please share your process.









Thanks from South Florida


----------

